# Triplet update



## cdmay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, the triplet cherryheads that started hatching over the weekend are all still alive and absorbing their yolk sac quickly--which is a good sign.
While we tried to keep them in what we would think was a 'comfortable' position, they rearranged themselves to lay how they wanted...







Overnight they shifted around some. Although the sight of blood is a bit disturbing, it sometimes occurs even with a single hatchling. Still, I was wringing my hands after seeing them like this...






These photos were taken this morning when we changed the paper towel bedding for them...






It is amazing to see how far they had stretched their yolk sac membrane...






It is clear that the time is coming to separate them but we are hoping for the best...


----------



## dbsneed69 (Sep 6, 2011)

Still amazing. I hope you keep them so we can watch their progress.


----------



## Laura (Sep 6, 2011)

wow.. how do they fit in one egg?! was it a big one? 
can you tie off with dental floss? 
I didnt realilze how small till the one in your hand.. wow...
How rare is this?!?!?!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 6, 2011)

Still can't get over how incredible that is! Nice photography!!


----------



## sahdjb (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing, Just love them!! The tiny one especially!


----------



## Momof4 (Sep 6, 2011)

It is amazing to see. They are so tiny too!


----------



## terryo (Sep 6, 2011)

Ohhhhh....that itty, bitty one......


----------



## Guggie (Sep 6, 2011)

It's really unbelievable. I wonder if there would be any chance of these guys surviving in the wild. Best of luck taking care of them, we're all rooting for you!!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 6, 2011)

Looks like they are trying to get separated. Sure hope for the best. Keep up posted!!


----------



## Faery (Sep 6, 2011)

Too adorable! I'm not familiar with hatchlings, are they significantly smaller than you typically find? I can see that the one is a 'runt', but how do the other 2 compare to the norm?


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Sep 6, 2011)

Very cool. Someone locally just had triplet greeks. Unfortunately none of them survived.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Sep 6, 2011)

This is amazing
Oh my gosh look at the tiny one lol They are all adorable but when I look at the pictures my eyes instantly go to the tiny one.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, that is amazing! Keep us posted!!


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 6, 2011)

great pics. still amazing.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 6, 2011)

Just such a miracle and how lucky are we all to even be able to be a part of this from a distance.


----------



## Edna (Sep 6, 2011)

I just noticed that pic #4 includes Tiny's little hiney, his first butt shot. Too cute, and so very perfect!


----------



## Candy (Sep 6, 2011)

OH they are soooo cute Carl. That little one is tiny, you can't tell how big they are until they're in your hand. Love the update. My 11 year old (12 on Friday) and I are keeping up with these little guys.


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 6, 2011)

Such a miracle! I only heard of twin torts xD


----------



## Geochelone_Carbonaria (Sep 7, 2011)

Amazing, good luck !


----------



## african cake queen (Sep 7, 2011)

dbsneed69 said:


> Still amazing. I hope you keep them so we can watch their progress.



hi i asgree. lindy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 7, 2011)

momo said:


> dbsneed69 said:
> 
> 
> > Still amazing. I hope you keep them so we can watch their progress.
> ...



Me too!


----------



## Guggie (Sep 8, 2011)

Any updates? I'm very eager to find out how they're doing!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2011)

Me too! Especially, if the little one is holding his own still.


----------

